# Does going ABROAD for tx show up on your UK/NHS MEDICAL RECORDS ??



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi girls,

I wondered if anyone knew whether or not your GP would NEED to be notified of any treatment abroad?  Do the Spanish clinics log all the details of tx on your medical file in the UK?

The reason I ask is, I'm worried that if we decided to adopt, the social workers would "reject" us because we went abroad for egg donation.  I've heard a rumour about this but I'm not sure whether it's right or not.  I wondered if you would have to tell the social workers that you used a donor egg from abroad.

Thanks girls, this is all very worrying and emotionally draining.
Love Gillxo


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Gil,

I don't really know the answer to your question, I can only pass on my experience.

We didn't notify our GP when we went to Spain for ED. We had our tests done privately, so we didn't think there was any need.
Also, when in Spain, the Doctor explained to us that if I was to become pregnant I wouldn't need to have an amniocentesis done, as the the donor's age was so much younger than mine. They went on to say however, that it was up to me if I wanted to declare the fact that I had had ED. 
I think that this shows that they don't send any records to your GP.

However, I would suggest you check with your clinic before embarking on ED, if you are at all worried.

Good Luck,

ladyblue
    x


----------



## valie (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi Gill,

My clinic sent me  a letter to pass onto my dr but I never did! I don't think they have to know anything. 

Receiving a donor egg and doing ivf is not really a medical condition they need to know. I wouldn't tell them anything.

Valie xx


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Gill,

You do not need to tell your GP or anyone else and the clinics do not communicate directly with your GP (unless you pass on information yourself and that is up to you).

Daisy
x


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Gill - Daisy is right. Your GP/NHS only knows if you tell them.

Joy


----------



## Eggsey (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi Gill,

I told my GP so that he could prescribe the extra progesterone and patches I needed to see me through to 14 weeks.  He was lovely about it and said that it would go no further than his own record of me.  The only other person I had to tell was the Consultant at the OSCAR blood test and 12 week nuchal fold scan for Down's, as the mother's age has a direct impact on the result.  He was absolutely fine about it too, telling me his oldest lady to deliver was 56 using donor eggs!!  It's not on any of my maternity notes though.
Love and hugs, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

